
A simple terminal app for Google Authenticator - abhi_bdwaj
https://medium.com/@AbhishekBharadwaj/how-to-make-a-terminal-app-for-google-authenticator-af1c5d93f7d8
======
moviuro
> One _small caveat_ is this script creates ‘secrets.txt’ in the same
> directory so anyone can open that file and access your codes. I am planning
> to add some level of encryption to that in future. If you have any
> idea/suggestions send me PR here is the repository.

pass-otp(1)[0] already has encryption ready; and it also adds another warning:

> This method is provided as a means to transport your TOTP tokens to other
> devices, disconnected from your single factor authentication part. If you
> add those secrets into the same basket of eggs, you will be defeating the
> whole purpose of the multi factor authentication[1] mantra. Please think it
> through before running this migration.

[0] [https://github.com/tadfisher/pass-otp](https://github.com/tadfisher/pass-
otp)

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-
factor_authentication](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-
factor_authentication)

